# Unexplained water infection since first failed cycle of ICSI



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi

I was wondering if you would be able to give me any advice on the above please?

Since my failed first ICSI cycle on 2feb (about a week later) I have developed a water infection, no pain just needing to empty my bladder all the time and also pressure on my bladder making me feel like I've never emptied.

I went to my GP last week and she tested my sample and said it was a water infection and gave me anti boitics. I was given a prescription for a week and told it would clear up. They then rang me at home on the Friday and said the sample had traces of blood in it and could I repear the test after a week once the antibiotics were complete. It still hasn't eased and I went back again yesterday to repeat the test.

Again she tested my sample and said there was still an infection but didn't give me anything for it as she said she would wait until the more thorough results came back. She did however mention that there was no bacteria in mt urine which was a common thing when having an infection.

I am now really worried something more serious is wrong and why would there be blood in my urine? Why didn't she give me something to make it go away? and why after a weeks course of antibiotics has it not gone anyway? She didn't know

Would really appreciate your advice. I am never poorly and haven't been to the docs (aside from fertility issues) for years? It is not like me to get infections.

J xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi J,

Have you heard back from GP yet at all?

The symptoms you describe are typical of a bladder infection. Depending on symptoms the GP would often start broad spectrum antibiotics and wait for the microbiology report to come through (assuming that you have given a sample for testing) A weeks treatment should, in theory, be long enough to clear up the problem.

Sometimes it can be difficult to grow the offending bug from a sample so GP is right that sometimes the bugs won't grow although they are there. Given that you are still clinically symptomatic then chances are an infection is still present  GP is probably waiting to see if full results come back from the local lab before giving you something else. Best to get an accurate diagnosis and sensitivity so you can target the bug with the right antibiotic and get rid of it rather than just trying something else.

Keep drinking plenty of water to flush out your kidneys and cranberry juice does help too. Hope it clears soon   

Maz x


----------

